# 2014 won't start



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

Doors open, but when try to start get "unable to identify key" shows on screen. New fob battery and also did same thing with other fob. Held both up to start button at different times, but car would not start. Got key message and then it changed to Malfunction-See owner's manual. Zip in OM.
The headlights come on and all displays and audio come on.
When push start button, headlights flash and can hear a loud clicking under hood. No trying to start sounds from motor though.
Could be the battery (6 years old), but messages, lights and noises seem odd to me. Lights stayed on after got out of car for several minutes and when tried to lock with buttons inside car, lights started to flash for a few minutes before going off.
Any suggestions? Have not tried to jump it off yet. Thanks,


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

TheCid said:


> When push start button, headlights flash and can hear a loud clicking under hood. No trying to start sounds from motor though.


Bad battery or a bad battery connector. The chatter you're hearing is the starter solenoid trying to connect, but it doesn't have enough juice to stay connected, it drops out when the starter tries to spin.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

It's the battery! Off to Advanced for a new one!


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

VStar650CL said:


> Bad battery or a bad battery connector. The chatter you're hearing is the starter solenoid trying to connect, but it doesn't have enough juice to stay connected, it drops out when the starter tries to spin.


Thanks! 
Got it jump started and drove around to charge the battery. Went by Advanced and ordered one as did not have an AGM in stock.
I thought it might be the battery, but have never had a vehicle act so "radically" before with a dead battery. That's why I thought it might be something else.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

TheCid said:


> I thought it might be the battery, but have never had a vehicle act so "radically" before with a dead battery.


The gen2 Rogues have a pretty high draw in a "key on engine off" state, nearly 10 amps. So they can do some pretty odd stuff on a crappy battery, especially the I-key models where voltage to the BCM becomes a factor in the mix.


----------

